# Tappan Lake



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

I called corps of engineers today and he said they are filling the lake up to normal pool. I went fishing today at Tappan and it was a lot higher than last wednesday. I also found a bridge and roadbed with structure scan, never realized their was a road there.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

There's lots of that stuff in Tappan. Mainly old house foundations and such. Hard to find due to siltation, but that structure scan will find most of it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

The roadbed runs basically the whole length of the lake weaving in and out at certain parts of the main lake. You can find maps that have it marked. Here is a link 

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...TappanLakeFishingMap/tabid/19551/Default.aspx

And you probably already know but if you don't . Tappan was a town. There's foundations of houses still standing under the lake. What I use to find creepy when I was a kid is that there is a cemetery under the lake also . Although I've heard all the bodies were removed from the ground before the lake was formed. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

I reckon the crappie and saugeye should start bitin soon?


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Going by there yesterday, there was a large school of something working top water out from the dam ...maybe white bass?


----------



## bigbassturd (Mar 25, 2008)

plan on hitting tappan tommorow from the shore. White bass hitting yet?


----------

